# Let's post some good music



## J S Moore

Not to say that it isn't done but I've got to get rid of those awful songs running through my head. I'll start. 

Allman Brothers in 1970

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXrcINvsREU


----------



## shoretyus

This ranks up there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=739j2exqL1M


And of course show me a band that doesn't play the 12 bar whatever...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHPcEmswDnE


----------



## gtrguy

Talking Heads in 1980.... Adrian Belew on guitar... awesome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g8lFmsCXhg

Check out his solo starting around 3:50.... and keep in mind this is 1980... inventive use of sounds and super interesting as a player IMHO. The whole concert is on Youtube broken into individual songs.

More Adrian- King Crimson doing Elephant Talk live (sound and picture are a little wonky)... note the Memory Man mounted on the stand to Adrian's right so he can manipulate it while playing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgPgTW-qmXQ

gtrguy


----------



## gurianguy

Hey JS,

Thanks for that. I saw the Allmans back in the day at Fillmore West. God forbid that Youtube ever dies.


----------



## guitarman2

Buddy Whittington

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtnnORty7XQ


----------



## bagpipe

gtrguy said:


> Talking Heads in 1980.... Adrian Belew on guitar... awesome.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g8lFmsCXhg
> 
> Check out his solo starting around 3:50.... and keep in mind this is 1980... inventive use of sounds and super interesting as a player IMHO. The whole concert is on Youtube broken into individual songs.
> 
> gtrguy


We cant access Youtube at work, but I've watched that video a few times. I remember buying Remain in Light when it came out, and being *blown away* by the guitar playing on side 2 of that album (remember vinyl sides?). Belews playing was just so "out there" compared to everyone else. That still ranks as some of my favourite, innovative lead playing.


----------



## J S Moore

gurianguy said:


> Hey JS,
> 
> Thanks for that. I saw the Allmans back in the day at Fillmore West. God forbid that Youtube ever dies.


That is professionally shot video but I haven't been able to find the dvd. Probably out of print or I'm not looking in the right places.

Here's another. One of my favourite players.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zukpuHTL6vA&feature=related


----------



## shoretyus

Paul said:


> Gordon Goodwin's Big Phat Band.


Ah band music where you are allowed a music stand :smile:

nice trombone section.


----------



## Peter

Something a little different perhaps: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvmPfhfI9BE&NR=1


----------



## keeperofthegood

Hmmmm

Well, it is not guitar, or even contemporary, but it is good:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mk-BTuirk7s

Also not guitar but I love the song and the whole album:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6RZ5NdbleQ

But in terms of classic rock.... hmmm, I keep listing bands and musicians and I am just at a loss to say "this one is super great!" because so many of them are!

So, ok, my sense of great music (LOVED This when I was a kid)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7jVoXx9AmM


----------



## Robert1950

Jimi - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVvtIS2YGVI


----------



## Robert1950

Jack, Eric and Ginger - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l16jlallBMs


----------



## Robert1950

ABB 1992 - http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=5568038378006417307&q=Allman+Brothers


----------



## Andy

I'm sure I've mentioned these guys before -- Boy in December. Some of the best alt-rock I've heard from anyone, Top 40 or unsigned. Definitely worth a look if you dig U2, Radiohead, or Pearl Jam. I'm not affiliated, just want to show some support for local music.

www.boyindecember.com


----------



## fraser

will scott- an american friend, great voice-
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6685119502930306658&q="will+scott"&hl=en

rory gallagher
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj1SLFNA21Q&feature=related

and this guy-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYevwtq_y30&feature=related


----------



## screamingdaisy

And now for something totally different;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t3dHC2qcBc


----------



## shoretyus

fraser said:


> will scott- an american friend, great voice-
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6685119502930306658&q="will+scott"&hl=en
> 
> rory gallagher
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj1SLFNA21Q&feature=related
> 
> and this guy-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYevwtq_y30&feature=related


those are nice vocals both of them.


----------



## lbrown1

I ran across this the other day...a friend did some studio work for her.....Ronnie Hawkins' daughter...I was quite impressed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkaPb7EV0sY


----------



## shoretyus

Paul said:


> The late Jane Vasey.


Gee I totally forgot about her. One of the first bands I saw in a bar. In the Genosh hotel too. A famous dive. 

trying to keep my 88's straight


----------



## lbrown1

shoretyus said:


> Gee I totally forgot about her. One of the first bands I saw in a bar. In the Genosh hotel too. A famous dive.
> 
> trying to keep my 88's straight


The Genosh is still a dive - more so now than ever - but ti just got sold to a developer - soon to become a revitalized boutique hotel....on the backs of the Oshawa taxpayer of course - but that's another thread


----------



## J S Moore

Paul said:


> The late Jane Vasey.


That was great! I vaguely remember the Peter Appleyard Show.

Tortured souls can make the most haunting music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59GGJShZQWM&feature=related


----------



## shoretyus

J S Moore said:


> T
> Tortured souls can make the most haunting music.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59GGJShZQWM&feature=related


A trip the an LSD farm in Germany doesn't help much either. 


Of course I have been in love for years.... but that;s a personal story 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvJdkNuEIvg


----------



## Starbuck

screamingdaisy said:


> And now for something totally different;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t3dHC2qcBc


Hmmm I actually _like_ that!


----------



## drak10687

How about some more foreign music (well, technically a lot of music posted on here is "foreign", but what I means is non-anglophone). Well, its not foreign to me, but its one of my favorite groups, and probably one of the most famous/influential Russian rock groups of all time: KINO

Heres a song called "groupa krovi" (blood type):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crNO9JKKGHE&feature=related

The group, and especially the singer, Victor Tsoy, were popular for thier music, but also because at the time it was considered "underground" since many of the lyrics had political, anti-communist connotations. As a result, their music was basically distributed for free, by people who were able to make copies for others. Meanwhile Victor Tsoy (I don't know about the rest of the group) continued to work at his day job, to support himself financially, in a boiler-room of an apparent building (one that ran on coal), IIRC until the day he died when he fell asleep at the wheel of his car returning form a fishing trip. In interviews he said he liked the job because it direct results - that is keeping people warm. He also said that he would not like to play music "professionally" because then he would rely on music to make a living which means he group and him could not play just what they wanted to. This sort of attitude is another reason why many people consider him to be of legendary status.

Heres another song.. IMHO the comments in the video are a bit exaggerated but its a good quality recording from one of his accoustic solo concerts (I haven't been able to find any good sound quality live footage on youtube):

"Posled'ny Geroy" (Last Hero):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMT9F7dZltY&feature=related

Many of their songs are quite easy to play (just 3-4 open chords) and are easily arranged for solo acoustic guitar (actually I think most of them were probably written that way, since Tsoy started out performing solo acoustic concerts) so they are the first songs I learned to play and sing.

I'll aslo throw in a good live performance of "The Musical Box" by Genesis:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W35wtfcByIY


----------



## devnulljp

This gives me goosebumps: Thom Yorke of Radiohead, solo acoustic version of The Clock on Later with Jools Holland
[youtube=Option]sg5wkndGF3E[/youtube]

Completely different, Rodrigo y Gabriela (used to play in a Mexican speed metal band, now living in Ireland) again on Jools: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUYQMslOobw
Here's another, you might recognise this song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNc5o9TU0t0

I've posted this before, HumblePie on the OGWT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc-9cZ6iu6o

The fantastic Alex Harvey (with Zal Cleminson) it'sweird seeing him so young and fresh: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQoM9O0c-h8


----------



## bagpipe

devnulljp said:


> The fantastic Alex Harvey (with Zal Cleminson) it'sweird seeing him so young and fresh: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQoM9O0c-h8


Oh, now you've gone and done it! I'll see your Faith Healer and raise you a Give My Compliments to the Chef! (Some nice guitar on this one too). :tongue:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-nosdSTqEE

I'm always struck by how much he sounds like Bon Scott on some of these. (I think they used the same throat enhancer!)



I just noticed that Zal is playing Bob Marleys Washburn on this one! Who knew ?????


----------



## screamingdaisy

Starbuck said:


> Hmmm I actually _like_ that!


This one's kinda cool too. It's a bootleg done with buddy standing too close to the bassist, but you'll get the point.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=levpEZY2dTs


----------



## Robert1950

Jazz is Dead - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SrLJ5Ywmhs


----------



## devnulljp

bagpipe said:


> I'm always struck by how much he sounds like Bon Scott on some of these. (I think they used the same throat enhancer!)
> 
> I just noticed that Zal is playing Bob Marleys Washburn on this one! Who knew ?????




Awesome. Bon Scott lifted a lot of his schtick from Alex.
He's a bit rougher in this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rqFkw7HCk8

I had tickets to go see SAHB when he died...


----------



## devnulljp

Here's some Freddie King with the most insane Huggy Bear big 70s lapels you will ever see:

[youtube=Option]vdyvPg0c6bI[/youtube]

Goin' Down: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHXKlNP4-Aw
Hideaway: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbqtnNorgQA


----------



## fraser

cool to see some sahb here- one of my lifelong favourites- my favourite from youtube is this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNwLxwZHMOw&feature=PlayList&p=FE98F7D9AA0A27B1&index=12


----------



## devnulljp

That's a great version of Midnight Moses -- where is that? Sweden?
Zal is still fantastic. I'd love to see the new SAHB...those are big shoes to fill.

Seeing as we're talking about Alex, three very different versions of the same song: Delilah!
(Bear with me, some surprises...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x-3nl5jM_w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0fT9BHpImI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEH5zmAtLks


----------



## shoretyus

Ok I am showing my roots here. I started as a bluegrass player.

I always thought that this was brilliant. And I sure wished I was there when it was recorded.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23GDoyaxIig


----------



## shoretyus

While I am in that mode. 

This is HOT playing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGvBteFZiGE&feature=related


----------



## bagpipe

devnulljp said:


> three very different versions of the same song: Delilah!
> (Bear with me, some surprises...)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x-3nl5jM_w
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0fT9BHpImI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEH5zmAtLks


That last one with Christopher Walken was awesome. I love when they cops show up at the end ... and then they all start dancing! :banana:

Now, I'll be watching him on Youtube clips all morning!


----------



## fraser

devnulljp said:


> That's a great version of Midnight Moses -- where is that? Sweden?
> Zal is still fantastic. I'd love to see the new SAHB...those are big shoes to fill.
> 
> Seeing as we're talking about Alex, three very different versions of the same song: Delilah!
> (Bear with me, some surprises...)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x-3nl5jM_w
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0fT9BHpImI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEH5zmAtLks


Ragnarock, Holmenkollen Ski Arena, Oslo, Norway, June 16th, 1974. ... 
right after that song they do "framed"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FG6aLs8zzrs

nice delilahs m8:smile:


----------



## J S Moore

More great covers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zroiq_q33Bk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sngAEbtEAlg&feature=related


----------



## peter benn

And let's not forget the Hodges brothers:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmvS9xMQKXc&feature=related

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hodges_Brothers

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Jackson,_Jr.

And "Playhouse" could've been Howard Grimes on drums, but he sounds very much like Al Jackson, Jr.


----------



## shoretyus

Peter that is a cool tune I have never heard before. 

There is a nice life version there too.


----------



## devnulljp

That Zeppelin thing got me thinking -- have you guys seen Ben Lacey doing his solo guitar versions of...well everything: 
Kashmir: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulC9TUqIjtg
Sir Duke: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBAIS_Lbrsw
Let's Dance: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2Z956mGKEc
This guy is amazing. And this is what I love about youtube...where else would you find this stuff?


----------



## Ti-Ron

screamingdaisy said:


> And now for something totally different;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t3dHC2qcBc


Wow, never heard of that band before, but man, that's great music!  I love the fuzzy sound!


----------



## zontar

devnulljp said:


> Here's some Freddie King with the most insane Huggy Bear big 70s lapels you will ever see:


Don Cherry wants his shirt back... :smile:
Freddie King is always a welcome addition musically.



fraser said:


> Ragnarock, Holmenkollen Ski Arena, Oslo, Norway, June 16th, 1974. ...
> right after that song they do "framed"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FG6aLs8zzrs


Nice work--but I can't hear "Framed" without thinking of this version-
Hey Man, I Was Framed

And then I think of this one-some great guitar playing on it.
Oh baby, ooh, ooh, ooooh...

These aren't the 2 best songs I could have posted--but they still qualify for this thread.


----------



## devnulljp

Is it wrong that I love this?
waukwaukwauk-WAKAWAKAWAKA-waukwaukwaukWAKAWAKAWAKA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhgMz4Ek0So (the only way this could be any cooler would be a cameo by Antonio Fargas...on a muthaf&%$n' plane!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDyRdhSIqlo (and the original)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2cHkMwzOiM (Do you recognise the guy that takes Isaac's hat?)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhxMWm1_s3w

...and the absolute antithesis of the first one...you can tell these guys are only in it for the chicks (can anyone tell where the announcer is from from her accent?): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfK-UzQ48JE


----------



## Spikezone

Man, this thread is SICK! There's just way too much good music on here for my brain to process this late at night. Here's a few additions to the list that I like:

Dawn Tyler Watson and Paul Deslauriers:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iox6bYriTjA

A couple from Rory Gallagher:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fs_lhr4W1o4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GazzTFxXGeE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ujywooz7Ur4 (soory about the German voice over in the first half, but at least it ends before the guitar solos)

And even though it's hard to find good live videos of these guys, here are a few Max Webster goodies:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38o6t0m1yiE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3RJnmTwjck&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbw2Wx9wqAo&feature=related
-Mikey


----------



## shoretyus

devnulljp said:


> (Do you recognise the guy that takes Isaac's hat?)


No but it sure looks like Jethro Bodine's hat


----------



## zontar

devnulljp said:


> ...and the absolute antithesis of the first one...you can tell these guys are only in it for the chicks (can anyone tell where the announcer is from from her accent?): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfK-UzQ48JE


I love the Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain!

Here's another one of theirs I love-
The Good, the Bad & the Ugly


----------



## devnulljp

shoretyus said:


> No but it sure looks like Jethro Bodine's hat


It's Jesse Jackson, with a 'fro. 70s FTW!


----------



## zontar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkfT_XOKkNI


----------



## fraser

skip james, newport 66
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB2POWSnStU&feature=related

skip james 1967'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytVww5r4Nk0&feature=related


StumblinAndyK-
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=StumblinAndyK


----------



## devnulljp

Isaac's Chocolate Salty Balls

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM9rnqdAx00
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcNWQ_VWMDk

Makes Bon Scott and Brian Johnson's lyrics seem like Wordsworth...

_Say everybody, have you seen my balls?
They're big and salty and brown.
If you ever need a quick pick-me-up
Just stick my balls in your mouth.

Your tongue will move down south."

Oooh, suck on my chocolate, salty balls.
Put 'em in your mouth and suck 'em and suck 'em..._


----------



## shoretyus

One of the coolest tunes ever...IF I get old can I play this good?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAVpV1Fb8W8&feature=related


----------



## CocoTone

http://torontoseeker.com/item-2848650.htm


CT.


----------



## zontar

A couple more-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpV5InLw52U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUNW9UzB7Wk


----------



## Starbuck

*This is kind nice*

I dunno, I just dig this, may get the DVD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wJ-VPqFzy0


----------



## OMGRLY?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYV6PAckr5w

This is one of my all-time favourites, being a Neil Young fan.


----------



## xuthal

Stand by me
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Us-TVg40ExM
by playing for change,good shtuff.


----------



## shoretyus

xuthal said:


> Stand by me
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Us-TVg40ExM
> by playing for change,good shtuff.


Nope *GREAT* stuff ..thx


----------



## xuthal

Finger eleven when they still rocked
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=6Fzx9pvazfE

A little spell box with some mandocello
[youtube=]RieAr8d3kn8[/youtube]

Some Tool-Schism love the bass line in this one
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=UhjG47gtMCo

And some neil young for good measure
[youtube=]Hq0tAoO3-xQ[/youtube]

EDIT:no prob shortyus


----------



## zontar

On the lighter side-
How Sweet, ho-ow Swe-e-e-t
I feel good, I feel bad
This one has a bit of a long intro


----------



## salv

I'll post some from my favorite concert DVD's that I own

Pink Floyd - Pulse 94 (best concert i have ever been to)
[youtube=]nSLqbl2Xshs[/youtube]
[youtube=]JWnapx502uQ[/youtube]

Hendrix in Monterey 
[youtube=]hfPgj4bviKY[/youtube]

SRV - Live at El Mocambo
[youtube=]hgbatDLGhw4[/youtube]

I'm really not a fan of Collective Soul but saw them in concert on HDnet and thought they were great performers. I love lead singers with alot of energy.

[youtube=]wrDYmAmL8Y4[/youtube]


----------



## J S Moore

Sweet. I saw Pink Floyd in 83 or 84 at Exhibition Stadium.

Here's another of my favourite players, although he doesn't play much in this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP0sKVvNldw


----------



## davetcan

Here's some Blodwyn Pig (Mick Abrahams from original Jethro Tull). Tough to find live video but "A Head Rings Out" is a great album.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4dZhOdw_ks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1W1JkPKfWQ&feature=related

Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac

Greenie and Kirwin were awesome together

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_--lzn3SrU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ8AcEYTEFY


----------



## davetcan

Anything Marriott was involved with was brilliant. I really like Frampton era Humble Pie, great choice. :food-smiley-004:




J S Moore said:


> Sweet. I saw Pink Floyd in 83 or 84 at Exhibition Stadium.
> 
> Here's another of my favourite players, although he doesn't play much in this one.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP0sKVvNldw


----------



## Apostrophe (')

devnulljp said:


> Is it wrong that I love this?
> waukwaukwauk-WAKAWAKAWAKA-waukwaukwaukWAKAWAKAWAKA
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhgMz4Ek0So (the only way this could be any cooler would be a cameo by Antonio Fargas...on a muthaf&%$n' plane!)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDyRdhSIqlo (and the original)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2cHkMwzOiM (Do you recognise the guy that takes Isaac's hat?)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhxMWm1_s3w


Ha, I love the funk/soul/motown stuff, people think I'm nutty:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99pY1wcXTh4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eE16Cdb_EU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yioFif6Gg0s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz-TPPDQ-M8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgcbxAea1Is

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gtu4P7IqKHk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZsppOw2Mxk

I even had this on my ipod at one time:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UupyFSJeQI


----------



## Mooh

A old favourite, The Dixie Dregs:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VohubM8Hls4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SdsMByU1fc&feature=related

A new favourite, Joscho Stephan:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdwPDxMWwng
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPW3yYEqM1w&feature=related

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mario

In this vid...they are at their best! LOL...I have taught my 9 year old son to play the main slide riff...the kid is really ripping it up!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6z6USHq2MU


----------



## shoretyus

Mooh said:


> A old favourite, The Dixie Dregs:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VohubM8Hls4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SdsMByU1fc&feature=related
> 
> A new favourite, Joscho Stephan:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdwPDxMWwng
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPW3yYEqM1w&feature=related
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I remember the band a bit.... can you change a Tele any *more*??


----------



## fraser

xuthal said:


> Finger eleven when they still rocked
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=6Fzx9pvazfE
> 
> finger 11 when they rocked was when they were the rainbow butts m8
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=M0lVjky2roU
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=CTPThU1GwU8&feature=related


----------



## shoretyus

Don't forget the CAJUNs are displaced Canucks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USLAyBTibbU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_ytAkIKdY0&feature=related


----------



## zontar

For fun
The Archlute (Imagine the case this thing would need.)


----------



## devil6

*65daysofstatic - Retreat Retreat*. Post rock, instrumental, Mogwai-ish

[youtube=Option]WneDU-K3Sww[/youtube]

*Kaki King - Gay sons of Lesbian Mothers*. Instrumental guitar. Beautiful layering and overdubbing. She has really progressed as an artist from 'look how good i can play' to 'look how good i can write'

[youtube=Option]SMQ2yNYQ_Z0[/youtube]





screamingdaisy said:


> And now for something totally different;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t3dHC2qcBc


Glad to see Boris getting some love, Pink is one of those albums that I listen to from front to back everytime i put it on





xuthal said:


> Finger eleven when they still rocked
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=6Fzx9pvazfE


I remember seeing Finger Eleven for the first time at Edgefest years ago and being floored by how awesome they were live, so much energy.


----------



## fraser

> I remember seeing Finger Eleven for the first time at Edgefest years ago and being floored by how awesome they were live, so much energy


i saw them at edgefest once too- me and the little lady waltzed right up front, in the break, thinking we would take in a cool show. it was great for about 3 seconds, then we got destroyed. im in sandals n shorts no shirt- there where pieces of other guys bodies embedded in my fists by the time we crawled out of there. first concert id been to in years, and the last too. so the good seats are reserved for folks who dont want to watch the band? stoopid.
hope you werent the guy with the green hair- i still feel bad about that.


----------



## zontar

Joe Cocker & friend


----------



## J S Moore

That's hilarious. I do believe I saw that when it aired originally.

Here's some great stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDHNZuAnBoU


----------



## devil6

fraser said:


> i saw them at edgefest once too- me and the little lady waltzed right up front, in the break, thinking we would take in a cool show. it was great for about 3 seconds, then we got destroyed. im in sandals n shorts no shirt- there where pieces of other guys bodies embedded in my fists by the time we crawled out of there. first concert id been to in years, and the last too. so the good seats are reserved for folks who dont want to watch the band? stoopid.
> hope you werent the guy with the green hair- i still feel bad about that.



Those days are kind of a blur but i'm fairly certain my hair was never green so we're good.


The crowd was really nuts for them early on when they were playing the side stage.


----------



## zontar

I had to re-post these two great clips from Sanborn & Holland's Night Music-They were lost in the crash-
[youtube=Option]V-4a6MlnT0w[/youtube]
[youtube=Option]V6iXeywnWU0&feature[/youtube]
I forget who now--but somebody was loving the Jeff Healey.
(And what's not to love about Dr John joining in.)


----------



## DMac604

RED HOT MAMA
[youtube=Option]5-KiHBF957Y[/youtube]


----------



## shoretyus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ir2eAEhtXvE&feature=related


----------



## Starbuck

*Tis the season!!*

I like this one! I think I must add it to my "we're not going on Tour" set list! (For Christmas time anyway)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncLtqCrbwoA


----------



## J S Moore

How many people does this say Christmas too?

Link


----------



## shoretyus

J S Moore said:


> How many people does this say Christmas too?
> 
> Link


Everybody.... 

I heard that on CBC the other day. except it was a bass player and a banjo. I am thinking it was Bela Fleck .. great version


----------



## Mooh

http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap080722.html

More for the idea and video than the tune, though it's okay too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## devnulljp

Mooh said:


> http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap080722.html
> 
> More for the idea and video than the tune, though it's okay too.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


That was awesome. Even made this old grinch smile...


----------



## Starbuck

That WAS awesome! thanks for that. I needed a smile today.kksjur


----------



## Mooh

You're welcome folks. I got the link from a musician friend in Chicago and though some of these cutesy-feel-good emails just annoy me, I'm glad I opened this one. What a great idea the guy had!

Here's some other fun:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAS4ltt7DzI&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wmisbm07d0&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wmisbm07d0&feature=channel_page

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## devnulljp

I like that he did it becase he "didn't want to spend two years of my life writing a game about killing everyone"


----------



## Mooh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBKCym-ERyY&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dJf7EOTWZk&feature=channel_page

Hard to beat Rory Gallagher anytime.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck

I see you're Richard Thompson and I raise you a Travis. I love this one strictly for comedy value especially when I can get one of the guys to back me up in a bad falsetto.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acULghgYUg0


----------



## xuthal

The man in black
[youtube=]M89c3hWx3RQ[/youtube]

and just for fun kkjuw
[youtube=]TYctbbWWzzo[/youtube]


----------



## zontar

J S Moore said:


> How many people does this say Christmas too?
> 
> Link


Oh yeah--it does.
When I taught guitar we had a Christmas concert--and I got tired of hearing Rudolf & Frosty, etc,etc over & over & over...

So I always threw in stuff like that--got a band to play it one year--it was fun.

I also like Stu Hamm's version. There's a version his album, "The Urge" in the middle of his bass solo "Quahogs Anyone?"


----------



## J S Moore

Believe it or not, that is the number one selling Christmas album every year. It's so different from the usual pablum that gets put out.


----------



## devnulljp

How about this: Trampled Underfoot by led Zeppelin before the days of music videos, from the Old Grey Whistle Test.

[youtube=Option]O6LCnWJkIzU[/youtube]


----------



## J S Moore

More Zeppelin!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73dvrir5kig

My kids got me the Led Zeppelin revealed book for Christmas.


----------



## Starbuck

*Good? maybe but interesting.*

I can't believe you tube has this one!

[youtube=Option]X0nhLkmmPKQ[/youtube]

Keep in mind it WAS the 80's!!!


----------



## suttree

here's one of my current favourites.. these guys just have a kick ass sound, and play with great conviction!


----------



## zontar

Some acoustic blues

[youtube=Option]9TyzAAwJnIw&feature[/youtube]
[youtube=Option]_d1SpEfRBr0[/youtube]


----------



## shoretyus

zontar said:


> Some acoustic blues
> 
> Some of the best for sure


----------



## shoretyus

for nonreverb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AsWLMUdIZk&feature=related


----------



## zontar

shoretyus said:


> zontar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some acoustic blues
> 
> Some of the best for sure
> 
> 
> 
> It's guitarists like Mississippi Fred McDowell & Blind Willie Johnson (among others) that made me want to try learning slide. And it's stuff like that song that's part of the reason I got an archtop. When I get a little better, I'm going to try and learn that one.
Click to expand...


----------



## OMGRLY?

Dunno why I didn't think of this in my first post but here goes. A little Andy McKee.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddn4MGaS3N4&feature=rec-HM-r2


----------



## J S Moore

That was awesome! kksjur

I got to use the little springy thing too.


----------



## fraser

some ben harper
mellow- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQsN5h-VnDY&feature=related

less mellow- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZNGAR7U7hY&feature=related


----------



## shoretyus

ok ... spoon guitar 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCKTeRW3OhQ


----------



## Starbuck

fraser said:


> some ben harper


Love Ben Harper! Even better when he's with Jack Johnson!

[youtube=Option]XlDJ5REsI9g[/youtube]


----------



## fraser

Starbuck said:


> Love Ben Harper! Even better when he's with Jack Johnson!
> 
> [youtube=Option]XlDJ5REsI9g[/youtube]


nice one!
ive been listening to ben since his first album, he just keeps getting better.
something so heavy about the songs and the way he sings them. his voice makes me want to rip out my vocal chords and toss em in a river. or something.


----------



## devnulljp

How 'bout some Tom Waits?

Chocolate jesus
[youtube=Option]1wfamPW3Eaw[/youtube]

In the Neighborhood (anyone find the video, or a better quality version?) 
[youtube=Option]KZF_0947JLk[/youtube]

Then there's this -- Trampled Rose, first his own version then done by Robert Plant and Alison Krauss

[youtube=Option]ZHb3Jqk71X8[/youtube]

[youtube=Option]y7a85yBt4Wk[/youtube]

(Isn't that Marc Ribot playing on both? So, here's a (poor quality) vid of MR doing a Beatles cover. I think he's awesome.

[youtube=Option]6VjKKFu83xw[/youtube]

And that's what I love about youtube -- start here, meander and end up somewhere completely different.


----------



## zontar

[youtube=Option]On5372UztI0[/youtube]


----------



## shoretyus

I thought I wore a Tele high up ....


----------



## zontar

shoretyus said:


> I thought I wore a Tele high up ....


That's ALL you have to say after seeing that performance?
He does wear it high though.


----------



## devnulljp

Here's some Kings of the Blues

Freddie
[youtube=Option]yKwpTvxEI7s[/youtube]

BB
[youtube=Option]-sMWTqUuSh4[/youtube]

Albert
[youtube=Option]h5dpp2iCRwM[/youtube]


----------



## devnulljp

*The Blue Nile*

Paul Buchanan -- one of my favourite voices -- and the Blue Nile.

[youtube=Option]F0wkO0aTtec[/youtube]

And here he is with Elizabeth Frazer and Peter Gabriel

[youtube=Option]PbqUyZdKM0o[/youtube]

Dead jealous of people who can sing...


----------



## devnulljp

Steffen Schackinger
I don't know anything about this guy, except he can bloody play.
[youtube=Option]VAnv66NDZ74&fmt=18[/youtube]

[youtube=Option]4GJs6Cj7X2I&fmt=18[/youtube]


----------



## shoretyus

zontar said:


> That's ALL you have to say after seeing that performance?
> He does wear it high though.


Well yup . What else is there to be said.


----------



## devnulljp

shoretyus said:


> Well yup . What else is there to be said.


He smokes a pipe?


----------



## shoretyus

devnulljp said:


> He smokes a pipe?


He let me buy all of his albums?


----------



## J S Moore

Freddie King. I can't believe how big his shirt collar is.

[youtube=Option]7nNYD2LYYbQ&fmt=18[/youtube]


----------



## zontar

[youtube=Option]LODrdAvQxrY[/youtube]


----------



## shoretyus

J S Moore said:


> Freddie King. I can't believe how big his shirt collar is.
> 
> [youtube=Option]7nNYD2LYYbQ&fmt=18[/youtube]


How many Leslies in that video? Am I wrong in counting 4 ?


----------



## J S Moore

I saw 3. One behind the organist with the perma-grin, one to Freddie's left and I believe there's one in behind the piano player that some guy is leaning on.


----------



## shoretyus

J S Moore said:


> I saw 3. One behind the organist with the perma-grin, one to Freddie's left and I believe there's one in behind the piano player that some guy is leaning on.


That's a double stack of Leslie behind the organ ... I think. 

Ohhh a Tele ... just like ... me 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lg9VPEQQ60&feature=channel


----------



## Blue Apple

Same old Neil... the lyrics are kind of current.

[youtube=http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=m7L7XsHKCVs]m7L7XsHKCVs[/youtube]


----------



## fraser

some rory.
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCFdR388vxQ&feature=related


----------



## J S Moore

And some more

[youtube=option]RxiEMpcI83E[/youtube]


----------



## Starbuck

Some Moore? Ok

[youtube=Option]lqAuuIDU2sw[/youtube]


----------



## Mooh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV8QvglnJ9U&feature=channel_page

More Joscho Stephan. 

Peace, Mooh.

P.S. Thanks for the Rory.


----------



## zontar

I haven't listened to this for a while. Some classic BOC--just for variety.
[youtube=Option]vI-z64G3tvU[/youtube]


----------



## shoretyus

Mooh said:


> More Joscho Stephan.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.
> 
> P.S. Thanks for the Rory.


That was sweet ... thanks and for Rory too


----------



## Mooh

Hope this hasn't already been posted, more SRV:

http://www.milkandcookies.com/link/146174/detail/

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> Hope this hasn't already been posted, more SRV:
> 
> http://www.milkandcookies.com/link/146174/detail/
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


No problem if it had.
It's some good stuff.

And here's something different-
Some classical guitar.
One of my favorite guitarists of any style-Christopher Parkening.
[youtube=Option]F-zoGGJcWXM[/youtube]


----------

